# shin splints



## donald (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a young(19-20yrs) friend who trains in MMA, but has been bothered enough by shin splints lately that he has stopped his MMA training. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas as to what he can do to get these things healed, and if his MMA training would prolong that healing time? From what I understand he has tried training through it, but it just causes to much discomfort.  Thanks to all who take the time to reply.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 4, 2008)

Does he do alot of running on the side?  I've never heard of shin splints from just MMA training though.  

Use alot of ice and massage, and then time to allow them to heal.  If the pain is REALLY bad he should get them xrayed to make sure that he didn't get a fracture on his shin and is mistaking it for shin splints.  If it is MMA training and he is incorporating Muay Thai and shin blocks he might have done something more serious to them.


----------



## sensei lengyel 4th don (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a fellow karate student that got shin splints just about once a week .the way he would get rid of them is he would wear cowboy boots were ever he would go.


----------

